# GenieGo PC App Help



## Bohica (Jan 6, 2008)

So I just installed my GenieGo, and one of the biggest reasons I wanted it was to watch TV in my office on my PC (DirecTV2PC crashes on my PC all the time). 

I get great video, but no sound. I saw another post saying that the GenieGo app on the the PC won't work with optical sound output? What the hell? Sounds works on my PC with EVERY single app except GenieGo. Any suggestions?

I use optical output from my motherboard to Logitech speakers.

Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you tried using the "regular" audio output? the headphone kind looking jack.


----------



## Bohica (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, here is the weird thing. I plugged in the standard f/r mini jacks to my speakers and it worked. I then switched back to optical output, and now that works! All is good. I did read something on the directv forums about it not working on optical output, but it appears ok now.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome thanks for the update


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

